# 300 Euro sparen! MSI High-End-Notebook kaufen und Bonuspaket umsonst dazu erhalten [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 300 Euro sparen! MSI High-End-Notebook kaufen und Bonuspaket umsonst dazu erhalten [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 300 Euro sparen! MSI High-End-Notebook kaufen und Bonuspaket umsonst dazu erhalten [Anzeige]


----------



## ColorMe (10. August 2012)

Entweder irre ich mich oder die Bildergalerie beinhaltet ein komplett andren Rucksack als auf den großen Bild 


UND WER KENNT IHN NICHT, DEN *GAMING RUCKSACK*?!


----------



## Schlafit (10. August 2012)

Umsonst ? also vergeblich ? oder doch kostenlos ?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (14. August 2012)

Schlafit schrieb:


> Umsonst ? also vergeblich ? oder doch kostenlos ?


 
umsonst

Marco


----------



## Memph (15. August 2012)

Bei 2699€ fallen 300€ auch nicht so auf...


----------



## Schlafit (31. August 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> umsonst
> 
> Marco


 
Das mag zwar so im Duden stehen, es gehört aber trotzdem zur Umgangssprache und hat daher so weit ich weis bei einer Fachpresse nichts zu suchen, jedenfalls bei keiner die man ernst nehmen sollte.


----------



## Grimmi07 (11. September 2012)

Memph schrieb:


> Bei 2699€ fallen 300€ auch nicht so auf...



und 600€ bei 2699 € ist das besser?

MSI GT70PH-i7169BWW7H + Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1N (BUNDLE-AKTION) - 001762-SKU20+101N_aktion de Notebooks Laptops billiger notebook.de

Da gibts dieses Bundle + ein Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1n WiFi im Wert von 320 € dazu. Leider nur noch bis Morgen, aber vielleicht kann der ein oder andere Interessent noch zuschlagen.


----------



## casmo1989 (12. September 2012)

@ColorMe:

Jo ist mir auch beim durchblättern der Galerie eben aufgefallen, PCGH hakt da mal nach bitte! Auf dem oberen Bild ist ein schön geräumiger Rucksack mit vielen Fächern abgebildet, in der unteren Galerie ist ein Low-End Rucksack zu sehen.

Schade, an dem Prämienpaket wäre der oben abgebildete Rucksack wohl das nützlichste für einen echten "Gamer"


----------



## Cuddleman (16. September 2012)

Solche Lockangebote finde ich meist sehr amüsant und wenig brauchbar! 
Jene, die es eben Nötig haben, werdens halt mitnehmen.

Das Extra, hätte ich mir bei dem Preis des Notebooks, lieber gespart und würde es lieber tatsächlich vom Preis als Abzug haben! 
Wird mit ~2700€ verkauft, davon -300€ sind also = 2400€, ist doch wesentlich besser, oder?

Denn das Extra ist nicht Umsonst, sondern kostet bei diversen Onlinehändlern einzeln zusammengerechnet, gerademal ~150€ insgesamt und die anderen 150€ wer bekommt die?

Da kann man "Marcos" Link zum Begriff "umsonst" auch anders interpretieren:

*Bedeutungen:*
[1] ohne Gegenleistung, ohne Geld bezahlen zu müssen[2] ohne Erfolg, vergebens[3] *verneint: nicht grundlos, nicht ohne einen **Zweck*


----------



## Falk (19. September 2012)

Kein schlechtes Angebot.


----------



## RRCRoady (19. September 2012)

Warum nur muß man heutzutage so viel Geld ausgeben um 300€ zu "sparen"


----------



## XXTREME (28. September 2012)

Wie kann man sich nur ein "Notebook" (auch noch überteuert) für 2600€ kaufen  ?? Lieber Gott lass es Hirn regnen .


----------

